# Posting images not attachments



## AndyQash

When I used to be a member many moons ago some kind person explained to me how to post images in threads, as in the full size image uploaded direct from the PC showing in the thread and not just an "attatchment" you have to click on.

So, would it be possible for another kind person to do the same for me today, since I've been away from the forum the old memory isn't what it used to be.

Cheers

Andy...


----------



## camerashy

Use Imgur for your photos, copy the BBC code into your post and before .jpd (that’s dot jpd)
put a letter l (L) so as to get the right picture size.
That’s basically it, I think.


----------



## AndyQash

Thanks for the help, camerashy...was hoping not to use an image hosting site, which I think Imgur is and just wanted to upload direct from the PC.


----------

